# Neon pink!



## SQUALID (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a tutorial featuring the neon pink eyeshadow that lots of people have asked for though my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just realized that a few pictures have disappeared.. I guess we'll just have to accept that some pictures have more steps than usual!








----------------------------------------------------------------------


1. I put a purple base on the lid and underneat the eye to make
the shadows opaque. This is *MAD Minerals* creme shadow *Plumkin*.
Also paint a thick layer of white creme base on the top lid and on the
inner corner of the eye. Here I used *NYX Eyeshadow Pencil* in *Milk*.









2. Put a thick layer of neon pink eyeshadow on the whole lid.
This is *Neon Pink Dazzle Dust *from *Barry M* .







3. Put a darker pink shadow in the crease. Don't be shy with
this colour! This is *Winter Berry Dazzle Dust* from *Barry M*.








4. Blend everything together.








5. Do your shadows the same way under the eye, neon pink on
the middle of the lashline and the darker on the outer corner. Blend.








6. I put* Tropical *from* MAD Minerals* on the inner third of
the eye, with just a little white shadow just in the corner.
The same white is used as a highlight under the brow. The
shadow is *Snowflake* from *Earth Goddess Minerals*.
Line your waterline with a white or light beige eye pencil.








7. Do your eyeliner as you prefer doing it yourself.








8. Do your brows and lashes. On top of my mascara I put a few
dabs of *Viva la Diva glitter liner* in *Pink* to get some sparkle. Done!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love your Tutorials!! Another amazing addition


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful look!I just went to your blog and I love it,all your tutorials are amazing and easy to understand,Thank you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

this is impressive. i haven't worn bright colours in ages, but this definately makes me want to start up with them again!


----------



## madda.fashion (Oct 28, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely, will try!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice


----------

